# Please Help



## psychbrat (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi

I need some help. I'm doing a diploma in singing and I would really love to get backing tracks of all the songs i'm singing but I have no idea where to look. If I could download them that would be great but I'm open to any suggestions!

Thanks!


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

HI, welcome to the forum.

I don't know much about this but you could try the following.

http://www.backingtracksonline.co.uk/

http://www.backingtrackpro.com/

Hope this helps, perhaps someone else will have a better answer.

Good luck with your diploma.

Margaret


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

How about approaching some of your fellow students? Any reasonably competent theory/composition student should be able to create backing tracks using Finale or Sibelius  It's not a difficult job to do. Of course, if you want the backing tracks to be fully orchestrated (instead of just a piano sound) there's more work involved and they might ask to be rewarded for that somehow?


----------

